# 2013 Madone 4.7 or 2012 Supersix 3



## Corsair05 (May 9, 2012)

Hi!
I want to upgrade my Cannondale CAAD 8 (Sora) that I've had for the past year. 

I've been looking at the Madone 4.7 for a while but found out today that a LBS is giving a very good price on the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix 3.

They are both full Ultegra, with the Supersix having a FSA SL-K crank.

Which of these 2 models has the better carbon frame?

What are your opinions/suggestions?

thanks in advance...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Why the 4.7? The 5.2 is only another $500 or so. Not sure whether the new foil frames are worth it standing alone, but you get the new integrated brakes and internal cable routing. As far as the frames go between brands, they're both made in Taiwan. I would guess they're of equal quality. Both companies offer lifetime warranties. Concentrate more on fit and ride, and base your decision on that.

Remember that on the 4 and 5 series Madones, you're limited to the H2 geometry, which might be slightly less aggressive than the geometry of the SS. You might prefer one geometry over the other.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm straying some from the opinion you're asking for, but I'd be curious what you're looking to gain going with either the Madone or SuperSix. It would be cheaper to upgrade your CAAD (lighter wheelset/ 10 speed), so going that route may be worth considering.

Re: the other bikes, my suggestion is to ride both (out on the roads, back to back, if possible) with tire pressures equalized. The bike that fits/ feels the best, wins. This method will also determine if the differences in geo (mainly,the HTL's) is an issue for you.

Re: specs, the Madone trumps the C'dales crankset, but (IMO) the C'dale would be the higher quality frameset. From my (albeit limited) research, Trek CF bikes have had more than their share of problems with their BB86/90 BB's.


----------

